# ****SPOILER****2004 Grand Prix of Europe



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

And away we go.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey, Live Timing does practice, too!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Friday practice results:

1 6 Kimi Räikkönen McLaren-Mercedes 1:29.355

2 9 Jenson Button BAR-Honda 1:29.618

3 4 Ralf Schumacher Williams-BMW 1:29.677

4 5 David Coulthard McLaren-Mercedes 1:29.700

5 7 Jarno Trulli Renault 1:29.919

6 2 Rubens Barrichello Ferrari 1:29.943

7 35 Anthony Davidson BAR-Honda 1:30.028

8 8 Fernando Alonso Renault 1:30.163

9 1 Michael Schumacher Ferrari 1:30.227

10 10 Takuma Sato BAR-Honda 1:30.283

11 3 Juan Pablo Montoya Williams-BMW 1:30.337

12 14 Mark Webber Jaguar-Cosworth 1:30.466

13 17 Olivier Panis Toyota 1:30.497

14 16 Cristiano da Matta Toyota 1:30.531

15 38 Ricardo Zonta Toyota 1:30.949

16 11 Giancarlo Fisichella Sauber-Petronas 1:30.974

17 37 Bjorn Wirdheim Jaguar-Cosworth 1:31.780

18 39 Timo Glock Jordan-Ford 1:32.080

19 15 Christian Klien Jaguar-Cosworth 1:32.217

20 12 Felipe Massa Sauber-Petronas 1:32.310

21 20 Gianmaria Bruni Minardi-Cosworth 1:32.643

22 21 Zsolt Baumgartner Minardi-Cosworth 1:32.986

23 18 Nick Heidfeld Jordan-Ford 1:33.175

24 19 Giorgio Pantano Jordan-Ford 1:33.393

25 40 Bas Leinders Minardi-Cosworth 1:34.538

*Is McLaren back in the mix? Talk among yourselves.*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> *Is McLaren back in the mix? Talk among yourselves.*


No.

-


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> No.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> No.
> 
> -


Are you kidding, even if they are fast today, they are gonna lost a couple of engines in the next day or so


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Tomorrow is the true test.

As we've seen thus far, Saturday pace really seems to mirror race pace this year...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

berford said:


> *Is McLaren back in the mix? Talk among yourselves.*


Could be. I also think that the blue and white good guys have started to improve as well. Michael seems a bit less than his confident self in his post practice commentary. I think that this could be the beginning weekend of the end of the evil red empire domination.

:snooze:

..and then I woke up.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> Could be. I also think that the blue and white good guys have started to improve as well. Michael seems a bit less than his confident self in his post practice commentary. I think that this could be the beginning weekend of the end of the evil red empire domination.
> 
> :snooze:
> 
> ..and then I woke up.


Go back to sleep if that's the only way to retain those wonderful visions.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*"You are sleeping, you do not want to believe.
You are sleeping."*

The Smiths rule.

-


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> the blue and white good guys


 

:angel:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


>


Okay, except for Ralf.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> Are you kidding, even if they are fast today, they are gonna lost a couple of engines in the next day or so


Does anyone have engine failure stats for this year, by maker. (and is there a convenient place to find that sort of F1 stuff online?) I know Mercedes is really bad this year, but are they the worst in the field so far? I recall sometime around midway through 2003 season (I believe) when the SpeedChannel commentators noted that no Ford engines had finished a race yet--unless I heard them wrong.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.pitpass.com/src/seasons/2004/pitpass_2004_index.php


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://www.pitpass.com/src/seasons/2004/pitpass_2004_index.php


The stats there aren't exactly what I was looking for...but close. For example, races finished or laps completed is an indicator of engine reliability, but not entirely. Obviously other things go wrong and s-hit happens.

Thanks, Alex, it's a nice link and a new one for me. :thumbup:

Perhaps a "Favorite F1 site" thread would be in order. Oops have I just hijacked my own thread. :tsk: 

Here's to the guys in blue and white: :beerchug: :clap:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://www.pitpass.com/src/seasons/2004/pitpass_2004_index.php


He's gonna be a minimalist this weekend I guess.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> He's gonna be a minimalist this weekend I guess.


Me ? No, I'll try to enjoy the success of my team, provided they won't get shooted out of the race.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Quote from Nick Heidfeld:



Heidfeld said:


> Nürburgring is always a special race for me. I had my first car test at Nürburgring, and I went here a lot when I was younger. It's the race closest to my home in Moenchengladbach, and I did a lot of races here in Formula 3, Formula Ford and Formula 3000.


I was skimming the article, and I tripped and went sprawling over his hometown.



> Here's to the guys in blue and white:


Here's to the guys in pastel blue and yellow!

Er, it doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Me ? No, I'll try to enjoy the success of my team, provided they won't get shooted out of the race.


Alex, I like that, "...shooted out of the race." I think, shunted out of the race might be better, but your translation is understandable. Alonso really wants Ralf's butt doesn't he? There's lots of hard feelings I suspect after last week, without two weeks to get over it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> Alonso really wants Ralf's butt doesn't he? There's lots of hard feelings I suspect after last week, without two weeks to get over it.


Well, actually, I like that. :eeps: We need some action on the tracks (a la Prost vs. Senna).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Extremely embarrasing for Mclaren.


I can't take it anymore!

:banghead:

:banghead:

:banghead:

:banghead:

:banghead:

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I can't take it anymore!


I was hoping to see Kimi at least on the podium.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I was hoping to see Kimi at least on the podium.


I was hoping that he would finish the race ...

It is time for Haug to go.



-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I was hoping to see Kimi at least on the podium.


Not in the middle, though, eh Alex?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes: :yikes: 

Rubens vs Sato


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> Rubens vs Sato


Sato doesn't realize he drives an open-wheel car. :eeps: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

1 point!:clap:




:tsk:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> 1 point!:clap:
> 
> :tsk:


Not quite yet; but what is there to cheer about in that, anyway?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

berford said:


> Not in the middle, though, eh Alex?


No, the middle is reserved for red cars only


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbdwn: 


-


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> No, the middle is reserved for red cars only


Yes, it certainly seems that way. Congrats.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Yes, it certainly seems that way. Congrats.


No.

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> No.
> 
> -


 :rofl: :rofl:

OK, beautiful weather outside and I'm invited to a BBQ party.

See ya later

Buh Bye !! :fruit:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

No.


-


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> No.
> 
> -


Make 'em piss in the yard.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

berford said:


> Not quite yet; but what is there to cheer about in that, anyway?


sarcasm


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> LOL! I just peed my pants, as Michael was lapping Montoya


:flipoff:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, I re-itterate what I said before...I hope Michael catches a cold or the flu on the way to Canada. Remove him from the mix today and it would have been a pretty eventful race. I'm paying a fortune for my hotel this year and I don't want to see another Michael Sunday drive. What's the chance that Mercedes can get their act together in 2 weeks?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Speed Channel is missing a big opportunity. They need to change the Enzyte commercials for F1 to SMILING MICHAEL.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex, come on, I understand that JPM is the guy to bash because he took off Michael after Michael's boneheaded move in the tunnel ... right Michael's boneheaded move. The tunnel is just a stupid place to be warming the tires like that. However, look at today's start a few times, it's typical of a start into an acute corner. Raikkonnen brakes very hard going into the corner forcing Rubens to do the same, then Button comes in towards the apex squeezing Ralf into Juan who is locking his brakes. They are all funneling into one space and something has to give. The problem is both Williams cars ended up down the grid more or less next to one another and came to that spot at the same time. Sure it's very frustrating, but not indicative of some mistake by anyone.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> Alex, come on, I understand that JPM is the guy to bash because he took off Michael after Michael's boneheaded move in the tunnel ... right Michael's boneheaded move. The tunnel is just a stupid place to be warming the tires like that. However, look at today's start a few times, it's typical of a start into an acute corner. Raikkonnen brakes very hard going into the corner forcing Rubens to do the same, then Button comes in towards the apex squeezing Ralf into Juan who is locking his brakes. They are all funneling into one space and something has to give. The problem is both Williams cars ended up down the grid more or less next to one another and came to that spot at the same time. Sure it's very frustrating, but not indicative of some mistake by anyone.


Steve,

I've already forgotten the Monaco incident. That is something noone can change anymore.

The driver, who drives faster than others and makes less mistakes wins the game.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Steve,
> 
> I've already forgotten the Monaco incident. That is something noone can change anymore.
> 
> The driver, who drives faster than others and makes less mistakes wins the game.


Alex,

I saw your earlier comment, but what happened today was about what a lot of people did not about mistakes. Today it was a huge advantage to be first to that first corner and as such to have been on pole. It's always true that who's fastest and makes the fewest mistakes should win. For all his excellence Michael makes mistakes too. Just not very frequently.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Extremely embarrasing for Mclaren.


Kimi and Coulthard are driving very well. What a pisser for them. Poor guys.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Kimi and Coulthard are driving very well. What a pisser for them. Poor guys.


The new car is probably going to be ready at Silverstone.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

richard said:


> What's the chance that Mercedes can get their act together in 2 weeks?


Zero.

Hope for BAR and Renault to up it a few notches.

And for Sato to realize that he isn't playing bumper cars.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> The new car is probably going to be ready at Silverstone.


It's the engine that keeps blowing up, not the chassis.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, and Montoya did two things that I enjoyed watching - saving the car when it started to go sideways on cold tires, and passing Klien. It really does look like the car is the issue at the moment.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> It's the engine that keeps blowing up, not the chassis.


They did talk about the possibility that the chassis/bodywork might be so compact and close to the engine that not being cooled enough and there was some mention of chassis flex. It's supposed to be very light. Although there was a recent news item that Werner Laurenz, who left BMW to go work on the Mercedes F1 program, is no longer part of the F1 program. This is somewhat surprising, he's known to have done an excellent job at Audi (R8 engine) as well as BMW's F1 program.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Ja, the commentators mentioned that. I hope that solves the issue, because it boggles the mind how consistantly the Mercedes have been blowing.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patience is everyone's problem. Ferrari didn't get where they are quickly. There is a saying that in order to go forward, you have to take a step back first. In other words, you can't be afraid to fail.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Zero.
> 
> Hope for BAR and Renault to up it a few notches.
> 
> And for Sato to realize that he isn't playing bumper cars.


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeez, I think you mirrored two of my comments here.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I've already forgotten the Monaco incident. That is something noone can change anymore.


Not judging from the comments elsewhere.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Two weeks in a row, Sato bumps a red car, then his engine blows up... coincidence? :eeps:





:rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Two weeks in a row, Sato bumps a red car, then his engine blows up... coincidence? :eeps:
> 
> :rofl:


How do you say kamakazi pilot.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Two weeks in a row, Sato bumps a red car, then his engine blows up... coincidence? :eeps:


To defeat the top secret engine destruct wireless telemetry virus that they use you have to bump them hard enough to knock them out of the race so it's disabled.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Patience is everyone's problem. Ferrari didn't get where they are quickly. There is a saying that in order to go forward, you have to take a step back first. In other words, you can't be afraid to fail.


Exactly, the 80s and 90s were VERY painful for the Ferrari fans.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Exactly, the 80s and 90s were VERY painful for the Ferrari fans.


I've been telling this the whole time, but noone cares to listen.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I've been telling this the whole time, but noone cares to listen.


 Being a Yankees fan, I can empathize. I don't feel sorry for you though. :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Being a Yankees fan, I can empathize. I don't feel sorry for you though. :rofl:


 

Them Yankees must be a boring team... :bigpimp:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Them Yankees must be a boring team... :bigpimp:


 Right! I'm looking forward to them boring me all the way to their 27th Championship. :thumbup:


----------

